# Wearing Masks During A Pandemic



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I am a long term prepper. One thing I've always prepped for is a viral pandemic. Included in my stores are cases of n95 masks, gloves and other protective gear... as well as lots of disinfectants. I have protocols in my mind as to how I would handle folks coming to the farm. I've always felt a viral pandemic just might be the one thing that could take down our society... especially one where the fatality rate is 25%, 50% or worse.

At work I, as well as all employees, wear a mask. We have had two outbreaks of the virus with our production folks, where they got infected at gatherings away from work. Luckily we had no transmission at work, so we have stayed open with no interruptions in service. Those folks that tested positive or were in close contact with infected people had to stay home for at least a week and until they got a negative test. IMO, the masks, even if not n95, have helped keep the virus from spreading at work.

So here is my question. In this day & time where EVERYTHING is politicized, do you folks really think wearing proper masks serves no purpose in restricting the spread of a virus? Seems nowadays most conservatives have come out as anti mask... even here on a prepper forum. Some folks here have even tried to state wearing a mask could be worse than wearing nothing. That just goes against all my background (I have a degree in Biology) and against my understanding of how to slow the spread of a virus. And if you think a mask serves no purpose, what are we to do when a really deadly pandemic strikes?

Please keep politics out of this discussion. There are zillions of discussions here dealing with the political aspect. I just want to hear how preppers should plan to stop a viral pandemic. If not masks... what?


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

The virus can be airborne. A mask can help stop airborne particles from entering my body. I wear a mask.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not wear a mask unless it is necessary for me to procure goods or services. For example, I got a haircut today and wore a mask to Great Quick Clips or some such nonsense, just so I could get my hair cut. The lady who cut my hair kept complaining about the mask. 14$ and I was out the door and tossed the mask.

Other than that, I generally do not wear one. 

I do not believe that a mask will keep you from getting the COVID19. Too may other variables in play.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I do not believe that a mask will keep you from getting the COVID19. Too may other variables in play.


So you do not think preppers should stock n95 masks? If COVID 19 had a fatality rate of 50%, would you state the same? What then is your plan to handle a much more serious viral pandemic in the future?

I'm trying to remove the current politicized aspects from basic prepper survival techniques. I agree our response to this virus is WAY overblown & I understand why folks wish to push back against our overreaching government. That being said, what about the science of slowing the spread of future viral pandemics? As far as I remember, folks here in this forum have always been in favor of having masks to slow the spread of viral outbreaks. Is my memory incorrect?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think to be truly prepared for a true pandemic, much more is needed than a simple mask.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

******* said:


> If COVID 19 had a fatality rate of 50%, would you state the same?


Well now you see, the virus doesn't have a very high fatality rate. It is in fact, quite low. Most people that get it don't get very sick at all.

I have a higher chance of dying in the car on my way to buy a mask than from dying from the virus.

What if we acted the same towards every disease and every potential threat as we do Covid? It would be nonsensical.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm 65...heavy smoker, heart condition, overweight, eat anything i want to and go back for seconds.

I'm a prime target. 

The only mask I wear is to go into retail locations that require it. 

I continue to shake hands and operate like nothing is askew. I will continue that way until i finally kick the bucket.

IMO...the china virus...Real: yes...As deadly as they say? No.

With that said, I'll probably die next week of the China virus.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Well now you see, the virus doesn't have a very high fatality rate. It is in fact, quite low. Most people that get it don't get very sick at all.
> 
> I have a higher chance of dying in the car on my way to buy a mask than from dying from the virus.
> 
> What if we acted the same towards every disease and every potential threat as we do Covid? It would be nonsensical.


You are missing my point. I'm asking if preppers today think n95 masks help stop the spread of a viral infection? PERIOD.

I'm not talking about COVID 19 with its rather low fatality rate & all the politics associated with fighting that virus. Are n95 masks something preppers should stock?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm 65...heavy smoker, heart condition, overweight, eat anything i want to and go back for seconds.
> 
> I'm a prime target.
> 
> ...


Once again, I'm not asking about wearing a mask for COVID 19. I'm saying would you use one for a viral outbreak that had say 50% fatality?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> I think to be truly prepared for a true pandemic, much more is needed than a simple mask.


I agree. But should a proper mask be one tool a prepper uses?

I'm afraid too many folks are listening to the political posturing dealing with mask wearing during COVID 19, and applying that to all viral outbreaks. IMO, n95 masks are a proper tool to reduce the spread of viral outbreaks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It all boils down to the size of the virus particles and the mesh size of your mask materials. The mesh has to be small enough to filter out the virus otherwise the mask ain’t doing squat. Then you have to properly wear the mask and most people are not properly trained in mask use. If you have a beard or facial hair no mask is going to help you.

CDC reports out today state that surgical masks that everyone is wearing today are completely ineffective at filtering out aerosol virus particles. One study of new infections in July found that the majority of people infected ‘always’ or ‘mostly always’ wore a mask.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> It all boils down to the size of the virus particles and the mesh size of your mask materials. The mesh has to be small enough to filter out the virus otherwise the mask ain't doing squat. Then you have to properly wear the mask and most people are not properly trained in mask use. If you have a beard or facial hair no mask is going to help you.
> 
> CDC reports out today state that surgical masks that everyone is wearing today are completely ineffective at filtering out aerosol virus particles. One study of new infections in July found that the majority of people infected 'always' or 'mostly always' wore a mask.


I agree. That is why I have n95 masks & better, for my half & full face respirators.

Do you think n95 masks, properly worn & removed, help slow the spread of viral infections & do you think it is an item preppers should stock?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> I agree. But should a proper mask be one tool a prepper uses?
> 
> I'm afraid too many folks are listening to the political posturing dealing with mask wearing during COVID 19, and applying that to all viral outbreaks. IMO, n95 masks are a proper tool to reduce the spread of viral outbreaks.


It depends on who you believe..

Would you trust that mask for the...Bubonic plague?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

No. Not some simpleton mask.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Social distancing is the only true way to not get/catch the virus. So just stay away from other people pretty simple.

I'm not a sheep falling in line with all the others just because I'm told to do something. Been proven numerous times that a mask doesn't stop one thing. So why do you keep going along with the charade?

Have worn my full face motorcycle helmet with the sun shield down into a store. Just to make a point and really got the looks. Heck it's a face covering, right..

One thing I do like about the whole mask thing is nobody cares anymore if I'm carrying a gun. As long as I have my little mask. Think it's ridiculous now I'm required to wear a mask with my gun to go in anyplace.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> Would you trust that mask for the...Bubonic plague?


Since that is a bacteria, spread mainly by fleas and there are established treatments for it, I don't see where any mask would help.

Once again, I'm asking about proper mask treatment for viral infections.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I'm not a sheep falling in line with all the others just because I'm told to do something. Been proven numerous times that a mask doesn't stop one thing. So why do you keep going along with the charade?


Can you please provide a link to a peer reviewed study that states n 95 masks don't stop one thing? Such info would be helpful. Most preppers, at least in the past, considered masks as a good tool to have.

I'm curious why every healthcare professional wants or uses N 95 masks if they are as worthless as you state?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Can you please provide a link to a peer reviewed study that states n 95 masks don't stop one thing? Such info would be helpful. Most preppers, at least in the past, considered masks as a good tool to have.
> 
> I'm curious why every healthcare professional wants or uses N 95 masks if they are as worthless as you state?


Guess what?

No one knows.

The latest information about ANY masks is a turkey shoot.

Pick a professional YOU trust, go with them and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

******* said:


> Can you please provide a link to a peer reviewed study that states n 95 masks don't stop one thing? Such info would be helpful. Most preppers, at least in the past, considered masks as a good tool to have.
> 
> I'm curious why every healthcare professional wants or uses N 95 masks if they are as worthless as you state?


If we are talking the current kung flu, the virus is 0.1 microns. An N95 mask filters 95% of the particles at 0.3 microns. In other words, the mask may stop a few kung flu but certainly not all. Add to that the fact that it does not protect your eyes at all plus if you have any open cuts or abrasions... So, for our current situation, an n95 mask is of very little (if any) value other than to virtue signal that you care.

To your larger question: "Should a prepper have a supply of N95 masks?" Sure, it does not hurt. But I am not inclined to think they will do much to protect from most viruses, since viruses are usually very small. But for use in a dusty environment they seem like a reasonable precaution and certainly better than a standard sanding mask.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Should you have masks? Yes, they have many benefits.
Do they stop the SARS-COV2 virus? No, this virus is too small for almost any mask to filter it in aerosol form.

There are numerous factors, aside from pore size, that contribute to the failure of mask protection in use by the general public.
Primarily, face/mask touching without washing your hands after.
Secondly, no seal around the face.
Thirdly, mask reuse with no sanitation.

_IF_ the mask is catching anything on either side of the membrane, and you touch that side, and don't wash your hands before touching ANYTHING ELSE, you're spreading or contracting it.
Without following proper mask protocol, they are useless flaps of "better than thou".

Even N95 effectiveness is largely overstated. They don't appear to offer any better protection from viral infection than a common surgical mask.
This was shown in a study performed 11 years back on the flu, using medical professionals who were trained on the proper procedures for wearing masks. The study showed workers still got the flu, and at nearly identical rates between N95 and surgical mask wearers.
Even the idea that "wearing a mask protects everyone around you" is being called into question: Can surgical masks protect you from getting the flu?
Admittedly, that article from last year focuses a lot on bacterial spread, but the arguments would still hold true.

If we ever see another *real* pandemic, the best course of action won't be masks. It will be staying home and washing your damn hands.
What we're seeing now is all the people who don't want to stay home, and demand everyone around them wear a mask to "keep me safe from you" so they can feel comfortable while still getting infected.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Should you have masks? Yes, they have many benefits.
> Do they stop the SARS-COV2 virus? No, this virus is too small for almost any mask to filter it in aerosol form.
> 
> There are numerous factors, aside from pore size, that contribute the failure of mask protection in use by the general public.
> ...


I wanted to comment earlier but couldn't quite put together what I wanted to say and wah-lah you have just done so.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> It all boils down to the size of the virus particles and the mesh size of your mask materials. The mesh has to be small enough to filter out the virus otherwise the mask ain't doing squat. Then you have to properly wear the mask and most people are not properly trained in mask use. If you have a beard or facial hair no mask is going to help you.
> 
> CDC reports out today state that surgical masks that everyone is wearing today are completely ineffective at filtering out aerosol virus particles. One study of new infections in July found that the majority of people infected 'always' or 'mostly always' wore a mask.


This^^ read it folks! The CDC says mask are useless. Follow the science they say. Put and end to this mask nonsense now don't be a scared little sheep!

They say covid numbers are up what more proof do you want that wearing stupid masks is doing nothing!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> This^^ read it folks! The CDC says mask are useless. Follow the science they say. Put and end to this mask nonsense now don't be a scared little sheep!
> 
> They say covid numbers are up what more proof do you want that wearing stupid masks is doing nothing!


Covid numbers are up because we are testing huge numbers of people daily. More testing equals more positive tests. The MSM doesn't tell you that most of these 'positives' are not displaying any symptoms and are not capable of infecting others. Hospitalizations are down. Actual covid deaths are down. Remember, if you die from a heart attack and an autopsy shows you had covid antibodies, then it is reported as a covid death.........totally bogus! This whole "daily report of covid deaths" is just plain total bullshit!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish I could find a mask worth a crap to keep dust and pollen out of my face when I bush hog...

Until then, I have my sights set on an enclosed cab tractor. (Its only money, people! Can't take it with you, right?)









Back to @******* s question; Do I think storing N95 masks is something that I need to do to be prepared? Sure, why not. But to keep yourself safe from viruses, no, I don't beleive they do much to prevent one from getting a virus.

I think that Vinnie Barbarino figured it out way back in the 70's. Stay in a plastic bubble if you don't want to catch anything...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> You are missing my point. I'm asking if preppers today think n95 masks help stop the spread of a viral infection? PERIOD.
> 
> I'm not talking about COVID 19 with its rather low fatality rate & all the politics associated with fighting that virus. Are n95 masks something preppers should stock?


Virus? No, and that's a confirmed fact. 
Bacterial threat? Yes, and that is a confirmed fact.

Masks have a place in preps.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I work in a school and wear a mask all day. Buy a quality product and it's not a hardship. I also have half face respirators with P100 cartridges for the day something REALLY nasty comes. I've had N95's on hand for several years now and have also bolstered my supply of the 3 ply blue surgical masks. 

Sadly, I don't think it's possible for most to depoliticize masks in 2020. Too many emotions and not enough brain cells involved.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

******* said:


> Can you please provide a link to a peer reviewed study that states n 95 masks don't stop one thing? Such info would be helpful. Most preppers, at least in the past, considered masks as a good tool to have.
> 
> I'm curious why every healthcare professional wants or uses N 95 masks if they are as worthless as you state?


 I like the N95 mask and have used them for many years doing body work. They work great for filtering out dust particles from bondo and primer etc. Now would I bet my life on one filtering out a virus, NNOOO. If you think they are the best thing on the planet by all means stock up.

My comment was intended for those POS cloth masks that all the sheep think work at all.

They are called N95 because they only filter 95% of potential contaminants. Is 5% failure rate OK with you?? Just ask your friendly Goggle or whatever and read up on the issue.


----------



## GodFearingPrepper (Feb 11, 2020)

The question is do you fear death....? If you think a mask will slow the spread, then by all means wear one...yet as for me,
I will not wear one and I will not attempt to shame those who do....last I checked, for those in the US, we still live in a free 
Nation, for how long, that is yet to be determined...but if you read below, you will see the One who will make that determination.

You will say this is not political, yet I say it is both political and religious, not mans religion, but the religion as spoken by the word of God.

God unilaterally makes the rules for He is the Sovereign Judge of all the earth and His creation.

Now let me ask this...Do you fear man....? do you fear death....? read on to know Whom to fear!

Fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge...

do I fear what is happening, no not all, for I know it is the will of the Lord. The Lord is the One who is Sovereign and He is the One who brings about all things. The written word of God is His revealed will, yet He does have a secret will that we cannot know until things unfold and we see for our own eyes what God is doing...and yes this is of God, whether you want to accept that or not makes no difference to me.

Can we use scripture to back up my claims...?

lets start with 2 Timothy 3:16 All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness.

We are to learn from all scripture....now lets turn to the book of Acts and the book of Job:

Acts 17:26 and He made from one man, every nation of mankind to live on all the face of the earth, having determined [their] appointed times, and the boundaries of their habitation.

*Job 12:23 "He makes the nations great, then destroys them; He enlarges the nations, then leads them away.*

Both these verse, from the OT and NT back up what each says...so we see we can learn from the OT and the NT alike...

Are we something to God?...God needs nothing from us...for these words in Isaiah speaks this truth.

Behold, the nations are as a drop of a bucket, and are counted as the small dust of the balance: behold, He taketh up the isles as a very little thing. And Lebanon is not sufficient to burn, nor the beasts thereof sufficient for a burnt offering. All nations before Him are as nothing ; and they are counted to Him less than nothing, and vanity. To whom then will ye liken God? or what likeness will ye compare unto Him? (Isa 40:15-18).

How vastly different is the God of Scripture from the "god" of the average pulpit preached today!

The preachers of today are modern day Pharisees, they fill your ears with lies and tell you how good you are to keep the dollars following in to pay the big bills they have accumulated.

leave the 501c3 church building and see for yourself that the Lord is God.

God did not save me to only give half of Him, I preach the full counsel of the word of God, I leave nothing out...I do not sugar coat, for sugar coated preaching is dangerous to the soul.

Today we hear about the Love of God and yes we should for the epitome of Love is God for God is Love...yet the other side is the wrath of God and the indignation of God...yet all we hear today is the Love of God, which the devil has crept in the buildings to deceive even the elect.

Just a few scriptures from the Old and New Testament to ponder on.

*Isaiah 45:7 The One forming light and creating darkness, Causing well-being and creating calamity; I am the LORD who does all these.*

Amos 3:6-7 6 If a trumpet is blown in a city will not the people tremble? If a calamity occurs in a city has not the LORD done it? 
7 Surely the Lord GOD does nothing Unless He reveals His secret counsel To His servants the prophets.

Psalm 9:17 The wicked will return to hell, Even all the nations who forget God.

John 3:18 He who believes in Him is not judged; he who does not believe has been judged already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

(the pastors of today want to preach John 3:16, but never get to John 3:18 for it does not suit their agenda)

John 3:36 "He who believes in the Son has eternal life; but he who does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God abides on him."

Hebrews 10:26-31 26 For if we go on sinning willfully after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, 27 but a terrifying expectation of judgment and the fury of a fire which will consume the adversaries. 28 Anyone who has set aside the Law of Moses dies without mercy on the testimony of two or three witnesses. 29 How much severer punishment do you think he will deserve who has trampled under foot the Son of God, and has regarded as unclean the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has insulted the Spirit of grace? 30 For we know Him who said, "Vengeance is Mine, I will repay." And again, "The Lord will judge His people." 31 It is a terrifying thing to fall into the hands of the living God.

James 4:4 You adulteresses, do you not know that friendship with the world is hostility toward God? Therefore whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God.

We are on the cusp of all out chaos / calamity. yet these time were spoken of long ago in the Holy Writ, the very word of God, the Son of God, God the Son said these days would come like birth pains upon a woman...they will begin slowly and then increase with intensity over time. God is angry and His patience has worn thin and judgment is coming upon us.

My point of this is to show God is the One who is in charge...like it or not. He will bring about His plan for it was spoken long before the foundation of the world was ever laid....and no man can or will ever stop it...for the Lord God sits in the heavens and does as He pleases.

To the true born again Christian, this should be comforting for we are in the palm of the hand of Jesus and His hand is wrapped by the Hand of the Father and no one can pluck us from His hand and when we die and all will die one day, we will be ushered in to glory with the society of saints....

and for those who don't know Christ as Lord and Savior, well you to will one day die and it will be a different outcome for you will be cast into the Lake of fire burning with brimstone....Confess now that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart He was raised from the grave and be saved for the one who believes will not be disappointed.

I'll leave you with the words of the beloved Lord and Savior, Christ Jesus.

Luke 12:5 But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He (GOD) has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!

Receive Christ now and fear not.

Confess Jesus as Lord and believe in your heart He was raised from the grave and be saved from eternal suffering and torment.

Praise be to GOD, One in Three, the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit, to Him be the glory forevermore. in the precious name of Jesus, amen.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do I think masks provide any measurable level of protection? No. However mask wearing is not the hill I will choose to die on. If I go to a retailer that requires one, I wear it without comment, if they don't require it, I don't wear it. The mask generally rides wadded up in my back pocket, and only gets washed when it starts to smell funny.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

GodFearingPrepper said:


> The question is do you fear death....? If you think a mask will slow the spread, then by all means wear one...yet as for me,
> I will not wear one and I will not attempt to shame those who do....last I checked, for those in the US, we still live in a free
> Nation, for how long, that is yet to be determined...but if you read below, you will see the One who will make that determination.
> 
> ...


Good Lord! I am a Christian myself, but that is long winded bloviation.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

will a mask help.. YES if you stop also touching your damn face, rubbing your eyes, taking change from people and toss it away every time you take it off and stop reusing it for 3 months.

So I guess the answer is NOW mask will not help because people do not use them correctly.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The masks are just a ruse.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’d suggest reading Alex berensons last book on masks. Very enlightening.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Golly, the nation is doomed, according to the professional hystericists. (Yeah, I just made a new word)

How could that be? We've been muzzled for months, now.

There's no damned reason for healthy people to wear masks and Epstein didn't kill himself. Period.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

The military did a study where they had, numbers are probably wrong, 1000 soldiers wear masks, do all the sanitizing and socializing rules and the other half just go about at usual. The masked group got more virus then the unmasked. Where I stand. I was a nurse for 40 years. I was fitted for masks and even those didn't give complete protection. We were trained on how to wear it and not touching anything. 99.9% of the masks I see people wearing are not going to help because the viral particles are smaller and can pass through the mask. We had one mask that offered adequate protection and it was like a space helmet with a air flow in it. I think some of the recommendations are spot on. Stay home if your sick. Wash your hands a lot. Studies have shown that over sanitizing everything from bath soap to dish soap etc kill off good bacteria on your body and can lower your immune system. I got rid of all those products years ago. I wear a mask when I have to, do I think it will prevent me from catching this virus, no. I wish it would but I doubt it. Also, a lot of my old co-workers have caught the virus. They wear their masks all the time and are properly trained. That says a lot to me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mask.. the major fraud and now biden and the cdc are beginning to enforce it nation wide. Good luck with that, asshats.

There is a reason masks, improper masks like 99.999% of people wear, are dangerous. 

As megamom stated, the virus is so small that it passes through masks. The sheep though, and the corrupt CDC and the rest of them, will tell you that mask catch the droplets that contain the virus therefore providing protection for those around you and yourself.

So the truth is that although the mask does catch the droplets that contain the virus, it let’s through the more pure (as in no droplet) virus. The virus that gets through is then smaller, floats better in the air and in inhaled deeper into the respiratory system. It’s inhaled back through a mask that someone would be wearing. That specific viral load is indeed more infectious since it penetrates easier. Masks provide a false sense of security. 

There were numerous studies on this very topic beginning in the 50’s up to just a few years ago. 

In short, masks don’t work and are about control. The only thing that actually does work is a certain amount of social distancing and herd immunity. 

And lastly.. the is the basically the a very contagious and very very slightly more deadly version of the FLU. And trust me.. in short order it will be announced that because of the multiple variations, you will now need a covid shot every year.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I wear a mask only when going into a store. The stores require it and I don't feel like causing trouble. 
That's the only time I've worn one since the whole contrived fiasco started.
I'm on my second cheap surgical mask with an elastic band. They develop quite a character after months of use.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don’t wear masks even in stores.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> I don't wear masks even in stores.


^^^^^:vs_clap::vs_shake::vs_closedeyes:^^^^^

I wore one once last year when I had to take a mandatory, random drug test for my company. Beyond that ... I haven't put one on even once. I'm fortunate to live in a town that still respects a person's Constitutional rights. Cops have left me completely alone and only once did I hear a Libtard at my local Natural Grocers whisper to her husband that I was "being irresponsible." I knew right then than she only had two brain cells that were too far apart to rub together.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So masks work? NO! Not face diapers and not hospital masks.

https://www.evergreenfamilymedicine.com/post/1-25-2021-masking-the-science


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It has ALWAYS been about one things.. CONTROL.

And the world population is falling for it.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Not sure if this was already mentioned (I didn't read all the posts) but now they're recommending that you wear 2 masks, lol.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The more the better.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Funny how they say there's absolutely no need for N95 masks yet that's what hospital workers have to wear.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And now I saw yesterday where the numbers are dropping like a stone in new cases, deaths, and hospitalizations. Things that make you go Mmmmmm.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> And now I saw yesterday where the numbers are dropping like a stone in new cases, deaths, and hospitalizations. Things that make you go Mmmmmm.


Are we reaching some kind of herd immunity from boat loads of people that had the virus without showing any symptoms? Or maybe the virus is mutating into something much less dangerous? Either way I'm sure we can trust our government to keep us informed and accelerate reopening our schools and businesses. (Sarcasm!)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Are we reaching some kind of herd immunity from boat loads of people that had the virus without showing any symptoms? Or maybe the virus is mutating into something much less dangerous? Either way I'm sure we can trust our government to keep us informed and accelerate reopening our schools and businesses. (Sarcasm!)


Well, don't you see? Biden is in the White House and everything is better now. The flowers are blooming, the air is so much cleaner now, the birds are chirping again, and their is a sentimental old song in everyone's head. I think I even saw a rainbow yesterday! (Even heavier sarcasm!) Makes me want to puke.

If this trend continues I am interested to see how the MSM jackals will spin it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> So masks work? NO! Not face diapers and not hospital masks.
> 
> https://www.evergreenfamilymedicine.com/post/1-25-2021-masking-the-science


Even the fearmongers, Fauci, the head of the CDC, and (I believe) the leaders of WHO all agreed in the beginning that masks were NOT necessary. Then, in coordinated lock-step, they all did a 180 and decided that they WERE necessary. When they saw that it could be used as a control mechanism they decided that we all needed to wear them for "our safety." What a crock!!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Well, don't you see? Biden is in the White House and everything is better now. The flowers are blooming, the air is so much cleaner now, the birds are chirping again, and their is a sentimental old song in everyone's head. I think I even saw a rainbow yesterday! (Even heavier sarcasm!) Makes me want to puke.
> 
> If this trend continues I am interested to see how the MSM jackals will spin it.


Well everyone knows that Socialism leads to perfect Nirvana. Just ask the happy, joyful folks in North Korea, Venezuela, Cuba and other Socialist sh*tholes around the globe.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well..the elites and communists will say it’s the masks and the vaccine. 

And it’s neither. Especially not the vaccine. Statistics show that the drop is significantly more than the number vaccinate .. by a huge amount.

And we already know that masks don’t work. 

So yes, herd immunity could be one reason. Lessing of the viruses “strength” could be another. 

But if you read the news from around the world.. you’ll see they are gearing up for covid-21. 

They can’t squander this crisis of opportunity.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

CDC illegally inflated the COVID fatality number by at least 1,600 percent as the 2020 presidential election played out, according to a study published by the Public Health Initiative of the Institute for Pure and Applied Knowledge.

nationalfile.com
BUSTED: CDC Inflated COVID Numbers, Accused of Violating Federal Law
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) stands accused of violating federal law by inflating Coronavirus fatality numbers, according
nationalfile.com nationalfile.com


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kirstie Alley

@kirstiealley

I’m not a conspiracist .. so when I say it’s ALL over the news that MYSTERIOUSLY Covid19 has diminished in the last 3 weeks by 40% and its NOT because of the vaccines (the experts say) ....it must be some kind of MIRACLE


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Well..the elites and communists will say it's the masks and the vaccine.
> 
> And it's neither. Especially not the vaccine. Statistics show that the drop is significantly more than the number vaccinate .. by a huge amount.
> 
> ...


The WHO admitted in mid December that the type of test being used, Nucleic acid testing (NAT) technologies that use real-time polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR), could very likely be causing a lot of false positives depending on the number of cycles being employed by the testing lab. Basically they are saying that labs should be using a very low number of cycles to get a positive result, however it appears many are using 20, 30 and even more cycles. The more cycles you use the more likely you are to get a false positive. If, following this WHO release, labs started limiting the amount of cycles they allow during the test that could account for the sharp drop in positive results in the last month.

FYI- It is a known that with this type of test the more cycles you use the higher the false positivity rate. This was known long before WHO made a statement in December. They only released the statement because they were being sued. So in short, they and the testing labs knew they were inflating the numbers. Link below to the WHO statement.

https://web.archive.org/web/2020121...-12-2020-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I personally know 3 people who died over the last year that were listed as dying from Covoid. 2 of them died from strokes and the other a heart attack. One of the ones who died from a stroke was a friend of mines father. He got the death certificate and called immediately when he saw they listed Covoid as cause of death. They gave him the run around with having to call someone who told them they had to call someone else, etc. He was very persistent and they still refused to change the cause of death. He finally got a lawyer and was able to get it changed. The other 2 I don't know the full details of other than they were given death certificates saying they died of Covoid even though they didn't.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My brother died in October from Cancer, I told them if I saw covid mentioned anyplace on his death certificate I would sue. It wasn't.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

******* said:


> I've always felt a viral pandemic just might be the one thing that could take down our society...


Our behavior displays an ugly truth, we don't need an SHTF event to cause our demise. Our lack of empathy, kindness, or general respect for each other in general will be our mutually assured destruction, likely well before 2050. We left behind the rails of anything that resembled civil sanity nearly two decades ago.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not sure we can survive even on our best behavior. I watched a documentary the other night...Planet of the Humans. It was about all this "Going Green" stuff. And even though it was made by a die-hard ecologist, the documentary was more about how this "green technology" is actually more harmful to the planet than if we just stuck with fossil fuels. The amount of surface damage (mining, clearing forests, etc) we are doing with bio-fuels, windmills, solar, etc is unbelievable.

His point was....the planet with it's projected population growth just cannot sustain us. And it ain't that far away.

A chart worth looking at.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

They are lifting our mask restrictions on Sunday, thank goodness.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> They are lifting our mask restrictions on Sunday, thank goodness.


Who is "they"?

If a private business requires I wear a mask I make a decision to wear a mask or not do business with them.

If a public business (ie government) requires I wear a mask I ask them to provide me the statute that lawfully requires me to comply. When they cannot state the statute, I cite the Americans With Disability Act of 1990 and tell them I have a disability and unable to wear a mask. The government must then provide alternatives to accommodate me.

I do this at the State Run Liquor store every Friday and have successfully done it at the DMV.

Fight these tyrannical bastards using their own laws!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

"They" say that 80% are now wearing masks. and that masks work.
If that is true-- why are the case numbers going up??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tango2X said:


> "They" say that 80% are now wearing masks. and that masks work.
> If that is true-- why are the case numbers going up??


80% of THEM need fired.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Tango2X said:


> "They" say that 80% are now wearing masks. and that masks work.
> If that is true-- why are the case numbers going up??


Nobody is wearing masks in Florida, I was just there. Everything is opened up and it actually feels normal there, at least where I was. I'm pretty sure there are 25-26 states that have a higher rate than they do. And Florida has a very high rate of seniors.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

1. I am fine with a mask, actually, I enjoy it. With a hat and a hoodie, I can cover 90% of my face, hard to identify.
2. I also like social distancing, because I don't want people in my space or bumping into me.

This forum is about as close as I care to get to people anymore. No disrespect to anyone, but good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> 1. I am fine with a mask, actually, I enjoy it. With a hat and a hoodie, I can cover 90% of my face, hard to identify.


Personally, I absolutely hate masks.
And...I have no reason to cover my face. They can identify me all they want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I made an appointment at my Orthopedic for this am. When I made the appointment I reminded them of the fact that I do not wear a mask. Persuant to the Americans With Disability Act, I told them I was confident that I would be accomodated and not harassed. The appointment person assured me that I would not be harrassed. We will see in a few hours...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been using a mom-and-pop barber shop for years. It’s operated by a husband and wife team, both over 65 years old. Of course they were shut down over much of last year. When they reopened it was with mandatory masks. Yesterday masks were optional and zero people in the shop were masked. People are getting tired of this crap.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Iowa lifted it mask mandate but the only place you see people not wearing them is in the bars when I went to shoot pool. They have gotten people so freaking scared to death I think some will wear masks 
forever. By over and false reporting this virus which if you factor that in has still only killed about .1%, same as the flu, the requiring people to wear a mask has been to just a test to see how compliant people will be for their upcoming marxist transformation. Pretty dam complaint if you ask me. Business's restrict customers even when it means they can't make the bills and are in danger of closing. Keeping kids out of school in a school system that is already failing. Isolating people so they can't group together and talk about how awful our new government is, and they are making that illegal also. Free speech being eliminated. To me, in my humble opinion this virus was just a practice drill for what is to come and to see how difficult it will be to control the masses. And most will blindly fall behind, baaa baaa ba.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

CDC inflates covid deaths by 1600%during election

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...study-finds-state-local-governments-must-act/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> CDC inflates covid deaths by 1600%during election
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...study-finds-state-local-governments-must-act/


Imagine that eh! Scamdemic all the way!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have been using a mom-and-pop barber shop for years. It's operated by a husband and wife team, both over 65 years old. Of course they were shut down over much of last year. When they reopened it was with mandatory masks. Yesterday masks were optional and zero people in the shop were masked. People are getting tired of this crap.


The first haircut I got after months of everyone being shut down, the old-fashion barber shop I go to had the obligatory sign up on the door. I went in and there were about 8 of us waiting for a haircut. Only one was wearing a mask and both barbers weren't either.

We have been hoodwinked once again.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> 80% of THEM need fired.


This is an extremely low estimate.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> 1. I am fine with a mask, actually, I enjoy it. With a hat and a hoodie, I can cover 90% of my face, hard to identify.
> 2. I also like social distancing, because I don't want people in my space or bumping into me.
> 
> This forum is about as close as I care to get to people anymore. No disrespect to anyone, but good fences make good neighbors.





Robie said:


> Personally, I absolutely hate masks.
> And...I have no reason to cover my face. They can identify me all they want.


Yeah, I am pretty. It would be a diservice to the world to cover up this piece of art!! (for the record: Most people starting a phrase "a piece of" about me DO NOT end it in "of art".) :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I made an appointment at my Orthopedic for this am. When I made the appointment I reminded them of the fact that I do not wear a mask. Persuant to the Americans With Disability Act, I told them I was confident that I would be accomodated and not harassed. The appointment person assured me that I would not be harrassed. We will see in a few hours...


Arrived 15 minutes early for my doctor appointment (1st appointment of the day) and receptionist did not say anything about mask. Paid Co-Pay and was told to sit near the door. No on harrassed me.

About 1 Minuted before I was called back to the XRay room, a nurse asked if I would mind wearing a mask for the XRay and Procedure. At this point I was pleased with the reception at the front desk/lobby, so I agreed to wear the mask for the medical part of things.

Got my XRays, Doc came in and gave me my Cortisone shot and I was on my way. Doc's mask was hanging down over her nose for most of the procedure and we did not discuss COVID.

Mission Accomplished in my opinion.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't wear masks. Practically no one does where I live. 
Seeing people All Alone on their bike or Motor or even jogging solo (!), and wearing a mask; well, all I can think of is 'Darwin Awards'.
I wore one at church tonight for Bible study, but only out of respect for my elders who are $#!t scared of catching it, and TBH, because of societal pressure. 
But. No. Not. A. Mask. Fan. 
In Principle nor Practise.
And, in any vax neither. I will take my chances, thx.
Just my 2cents.
x


----------



## GodFearingPrepper (Feb 11, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Good Lord! I am a Christian myself, but that is long winded bloviation.


Trivia question....what is the biblical definition of a Christian...hint it ain't believing for Simon the sorcerer believed and Peter said he would perish in hell...a true Christina definition can be found in the book of Romans if you care to look...

Its been well said today, the only thing worse than an unbeliever is an unbeliever that thinks they are saved....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GodFearingPrepper said:


> Trivia question....what is the biblical definition of a Christian...hint it ain't believing for Simon the sorcerer believed and Peter said he would perish in hell...a true Christina definition can be found in the book of Romans if you care to look...
> 
> Its been well said today, the only thing worse than an unbeliever is an unbeliever that thinks they are saved....


The only true Christian was murdered on a cross.
The rest of us are just trying our best to imitate, and we all fail.


----------



## justanothergunnut (8 mo ago)

Both the CDC and the WHO did a study into the efficacy of masks to fight the flu pandemic. This was in 2017. The conclusion? Masks had very little measurable efficacy against the spread of the flu virus. Keep in mind the covid virus cell is SMALLER than the flu cell. Believe what you want about wearing masks but even common sense will tell you that if the filter medium is bigger than the contaminant then the contaminant can get through. Factor in the huge gaps around the sides of masks and you are doing nothing but virtue signaling. The CDC has come out recently saying as much. Masks as used by the average person has little to NO effect in controlling a virus. Consider the numbers of times a day you touch the wet surface of that mask then cross contaminate surfaces in your environment and a very good case for mask actually increasing spread can be made..


----------



## justanothergunnut (8 mo ago)

if the virus in question was actually a deadly virus then NO I would NOT trust a N95 that would be foolhardy. Would I wear it if its all I had?? MAYBE with certain modifcations to it. Id opt for a full face respirator with a p100 cartridge


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I see less and less people wearing masks ( myself included) and everybody is NOT dieing, so I have to conclude that masks really don't do much. I inteface with college students alot and have not worn a mask since the start. I have yet to get Covid, so No I don't think mask do anything. If we should have another global pandemic of a more fatal pathogen, I will just stay away from everyone and maybe try to find a good repirator, but I won't trust a mask. About the only people I see wearing masks are the Asian College Students, What's that tell you ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> About the only people I see wearing masks are the Asian College Students, What's that tell you ?


Don't trust stereotypes?
 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

*Forensic Engineer Destroys Mask Mandates Citing Science 



*


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I would not bother with the masks for the purpose of preventing myself or others from getting sick from a virus. Living a healthy lifestyle (diet, sunlight, fresh air, exercise, PH balance, detoxification, cyclic rest, personal hygiene, natural immunity, etc.) is likely far more effective than a mask. I understand the purpose of vaccines, and believe some of them can work ... despite their toxicity ... but I would never take the covid-19 'vaccine' or even a flu vaccine, because the risk of being harmed or killed by the vaccine is so much more likely than being harmed or killed by covid-19 or the flu.

For example: when I was pregnant with my youngest daughter, my husband and I had bronchitis, which for us was mild and only lasted for a few days. The midwife however ... she came over to our house to help me to deliver my daughter ... a month early (not relevant but thought I'd include it anyway) ... and did not believe in vaccines at all, and made it a point to avoid exposure to all microbes, except for the probiotics that she intentionally consumed. Anyway, the midwife got bronchitis from us, and she was very ill for a few weeks.

A mask may be effective for preventing things that are larger than the holes between fibers (like dust) from getting through, but not for any virus.

Other more effective options may include:
colloidal / ionic silver
copper (metal surfaces)
steam cleaning
washing hands with soap water (for 20+ seconds, before and after eating, before food handling, after going to the bathroom, and after likely exposure to pathogens)
UV-C light (200-280 nm for 1-15 minutes)
sunlight (6+ hrs)
antivirals
nutrients (vitamin C, vitamin D, copper, zinc, quercetin, probiotics, etc.)
healthy lifestyle


----------



## Cellcounter10 (10 mo ago)

******* said:


> I am a long term prepper. One thing I've always prepped for is a viral pandemic. Included in my stores are cases of n95 masks, gloves and other protective gear... as well as lots of disinfectants. I have protocols in my mind as to how I would handle folks coming to the farm. I've always felt a viral pandemic just might be the one thing that could take down our society... especially one where the fatality rate is 25%, 50% or worse.
> 
> At work I, as well as all employees, wear a mask. We have had two outbreaks of the virus with our production folks, where they got infected at gatherings away from work. Luckily we had no transmission at work, so we have stayed open with no interruptions in service. Those folks that tested positive or were in close contact with infected people had to stay home for at least a week and until they got a negative test. IMO, the masks, even if not n95, have helped keep the virus from spreading at work.
> 
> ...


I'm a Medical Technologist with over 22 years experience in Virology and Microbiology. Masks do work to stop transmission of viruses, but only N95 or N100 masks, and them only if they are properly fitted. It is also important to know your immunity status. I am going to be listing COVID-19 antibody tests that check for immunity. These are overstock and recently expired but they are still viable. Box of 50 tests with finger stick devices and alcohol pads will be listed soon.


----------



## Rulit (5 mo ago)

We must put on a mask, particularly a double-layered one for fabric masks. so that the mask won't contain any bacteria or odour. I'd like to ask that no one wears an aop (all over printed) mask. Because there are numerous chemical types employed when printing on aop fabric.


----------



## Swamp Hodag (4 mo ago)

I'm a farmer, masks are part of the job. I stock up on N95s because there are tons of things they are good for. For anything human related, like a virus, I tend to avoid people. But I still wear one when I am out and about. It helps me disguise myself so I don't have to talk with that annoying old co-worker I always seem to run into every time I go into town. In the winter I wear hoodies for the same reason. I will miss the masks when people no longer wear them at all.


----------



## offgridgenz (4 mo ago)

******* said:


> I am a long term prepper. One thing I've always prepped for is a viral pandemic. Included in my stores are cases of n95 masks, gloves and other protective gear... as well as lots of disinfectants. I have protocols in my mind as to how I would handle folks coming to the farm. I've always felt a viral pandemic just might be the one thing that could take down our society... especially one where the fatality rate is 25%, 50% or worse.
> 
> At work I, as well as all employees, wear a mask. We have had two outbreaks of the virus with our production folks, where they got infected at gatherings away from work. Luckily we had no transmission at work, so we have stayed open with no interruptions in service. Those folks that tested positive or were in close contact with infected people had to stay home for at least a week and until they got a negative test. IMO, the masks, even if not n95, have helped keep the virus from spreading at work.
> 
> ...


I didn't wear a mask. I ended up with the virus and it was essentially just like a common cold for me, granted I am in my 20s. I knew people who were adamant about wearing masks and received the vaccine and went as far as to sanitize every package that came into their home and their entire family also ended up catching the virus. I do not have a degree in biology, but from my observation, surgical and N95 masks don't seem to have much of an effect on an airborne pathogen. If you really wanted to keep yourself safe from something like that then you'd need to get a gas mask or at least a full face respirator.


----------

